# how destructive is your dog?



## chucky (Mar 5, 2007)

how destructive is your dog?
this was sponge bob, it was his favorite toy, or so i tought.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Our younger dog cannot be trusted loose in the house for more than a few hours. Wilson, the volleyball took quite a hit this spring. I actually hoped that she would have punctured the ball and have been scared off for good by the noise. She can empty every garbage can faster than a sweepstakes winner of a grocery store race! I purposely buy the $0.88 toys at Walmart because nothing lasts for more than an hour before it is gutted, just like Bob! 

To keep her little mind on less destructive pleasures I have found that a frozen stuffed kong will keep her busy for about an hour. She also loves bully sticks and once in a blue moon I pull out the only rawhide twist in the house and let her have at it for an hour or so. Fetching tennis balls inside the house is good exercise for days when she can't play outside. 

However, I think RonE has one of the best destruction stories...hopefully he will post!


----------



## newman (Aug 2, 2007)

Newman really enjoys shreddding anykind of tissue he also thinks he is the ruler of anything on the floor ie: Barbie dolls, baby dolls, socks, and stuffed animals he usually steals from the girls bedroom ( although he isnt alowed in the bedrooms) he still finds a way to sneak his way in there. I am happy that he isnt a shoe eater or a furniture destroyer..cool picture but horrible clean up.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Esther has mellowed some but, when she was younger and wilder and before I discovered the joys of crating, she earned the nickname Hurricane Esther.

It was a hot day when we picked her up at the shelter two years ago. We stopped during the one-hour ride home, put on her leash, and let her out of the crate to have a drink from the five gallon plastic cooler that my lab had used for water for nine years at the dog park.

She drank about half the water, then picked up the cooler and dumped out the rest. Then she bit a gigantic chunk out of it. It all happened so fast that my son and I both stood there speechless and stupid.

She ate five winter jackets. None of them were mine and one of the self-appointed dog experts at the dog park told me that Esther wouldn't destroy MY property because I am the ALPHA MALE.

I thought that was a wonderful theory until I discovered a huge hole in my wool pea coat.

She trashed about a dozen video DVDs. She chewed the top off a quart of motor oil and drained it on the family room carpet. She ate the seatbelt in the back seat of my van.

I had written a letter of recommendation for an eagle scout candidate and used a special form that had to be mailed the next morning to arrive on time. She pulled it out of my backpack and shredded it 30 minutes before it would have been mailed.

Through it all, I remember thinking, "At least she hasn't gone after the furniture." In fact, I was thinking that very thing when I walked into the family room to find the entire room filled with polyfill stuffing from the sleeper sofa.

It took me a while to find the dog.

Nowadays, the worst she might do is a little digging in the yard.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I've been very fortunate. Ever since Elsa was a puppy she's had no interest in chewing things that weren't hers. She's gutted numerous toys...except her favorite ones. Selective? I don't know. But if there's one thing she does hate, is the daily news. She'll shred newspaper like it's the last rodent in the state. Maybe she's also tired of the presidential race like I am. 

But I also encourage shredding too. A frozen stuffed Kong isn't a chore like it use to be, so I have to stuff them in old socks to make it a challenge again. Sometimes I have to tie knots on the end, but she's learned short cuts around those too (like ripping holes in the socks). Too bad I don't scuba dive around sharks, I might find a practical use for the metal, mesh socks they wear, when not in use.


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Mine aren't destructive at all now, but whoa, when they were puppies.......that's another story! LOL


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

What is up with tissues and Stuffed Animal stuffing? If there is even the smallest thread on a blanket edge it starts screaming at my little boy. He begins nipping at it immediately. My dogs are not left unattended at all when they are young. For the most part they are very good. Once in awhile the tissues still suffer. How many pieces can you get out of one tissue? I guess at least 100.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy hasn't gotten all his teeth and his jaws hasn't gotten strong enough yet but he thrashs those stuffed animals around like there is no tomorrow. I just got him a nice and fluffy dog bed and though he can't tear it open, he loves to drag it around with him. lol


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Carter isn't TOO bad, so far. I gave up on stuffed toys about 1 week after we got him. They lasted a whole 5 minuets if lucky. He has a squeaky that he loves, but if left alone with it, he'll chew through it (again found out the hard way). What we've pretty much decided is that he isn't allowed any toys (except bones) inless we can keep 100% eye contact on him. Worked so far (i've had the same squeaky for 2 whole weeks now!!!!!)

On the other hand, if you leave him alone, its not a pretty sight to come home to. He's now in a crate whenever we leave (we were keeping him a a smallish room where we thought he would stay out of trouble in, we were wrong)


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Lilly has not detroyed any toys...she is so gentle with them. She just likes to make them talk (squeek squeek!). She picks them up so gently from her toy box and walks up to you with them in her mouth, looks at you and bites to do a "squeek squeek" and then prances away wiggling her little butt!! Then maybe she will come back to do it again. Its so cute. Now, Kleenex & paper on the other hand...OMG, she becomes one of the hounds of hell! Whats really funny though is we have been perfecting the 'stay' command and she is so focused on it b/c its her biggest challenge b/c running to mommy and leaping blindly into the air assuming I will catch her is her most favorite thing these days. Anyway, when she has gotten a hold of "contraban" I say STAY and she becomes a statue and doesn't move b/c its what she learned previously and then I say COME and she runs to me all happy ready for her treat. So to our surprise STAY has become a multi functional use command!!


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

The First Picture Looks Like My House Boston Are Great At Destroying Things I Have One A 1 Year Old Female She Will Tear Up More Things If You Are Picking Up Her Last Mess She Is Making A Different One. My House Is Like Rons Was Sofas,pillows, Dvds You Name It My Husban Only Get In Off The Road Every Few Months My Son 25 Live At Home Was Staying Home With Dogs So Me And Husban Could Go Out To Movies We Came Back Home Inthe Living Room Was DoG Laying All Over Floor Son Was Playing Video Games Sitting On Floor Feathers From Pillow Was All Over House I Asked Him If He Was Watching Them He Said He Was But The Did It Queitly He Just Looked Around And Seen Fethers Thats Just Living With Dogs


----------



## *goldenretrievergal* (Jun 21, 2007)

My Golden is destructive when she isn't getting attention. When we went to the store we tried to put her in our laundry room and she ripped through the dry wall to try to get out. We definately mad a mistake doing that. Now we let her roam the house with few restrictions and she is always and angel.

My Bichon only does is out of playfullness and because she has only been with us for two weeks. Mostly she uses our Golden as her chew toy but she will grap on anything in her way and make a run for it.


----------



## Abby (Aug 6, 2007)

I thought I was bad... but you guys are pretty destructive yourselves! I sort of pulled up the landscaping material, ate the sprinkler heads, broke the door, tore a hole in the fence ... and the list goes on and on.

But when I'm inside... I'm an absolute angel!

Abby the Labradoodle
Visit my dogblog


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

No offense, Abby, but I find it a little disconcerting when dogs post in the first person here.

I'm sure it's just me. I'll get over it.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

It is weird for me as well.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Thus far...Ella's not quite 5 mo.... she hasn't destroyed anything yet. I did leave her loose in the car for just a few seconds the other morning to run back to the entryway to get her food, when I got back she had my apple I brought for breakfast in her mouth!! I told her "Excuse me, this bag has your food, that apple is mine!" and she let it fall back into my hand. 
She loves all her stuffies, but especially the ones that make several noises. She has a hedgehog that squeaks up by it's nose, rattles somewhere, and make a honking noise in it's belly area. She cracks me up with this toy b'cause she knows how to bite on the nose to squeak the squeaker and push down on it at the same time to make it honk simultaneously. She'll then toss it in the air, pounce on it and do it all over again.


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

When Duncan, my 8yr old lab mix, was young he was very destructive. He would chew up everything. My favorite story was when he was 7months old, I met my parents in Sprinfield, Mo because it was Christmas time and my sister was going to school there and she was pregnant and about to have her baby (my 1st niece born Dec 28th, 1999). I stayed in a motel room with my parents and Duncan. I, of course, was very used to Duncan's destructive ways and when we went to sleep I automatically put my shoes up in the closet. My Mom didn't. Needless to say Duncan had a grand time that night while we were sleeping giving Grandma nice teeth marks on her brand new tennis shoes. My Mom wore these shoes, with teeth marks and holes, for years and she always brought up that Christmas and Duncan's present for Grandma.


----------



## Fujismom (Jul 30, 2007)

I call Fuji the Chew Master. He can destroy a stuffed toy in no time. I have discovered through trial and error that the only toys he will not completely destroy are Kongs and other hard chew toys. The Nylabones he tears into chunks. He is also not allowed in the bathroom anymore. One time we left him there when we went out and came back to towels on the floor, the faucet turned on and water everywhere. Well, at least he helped me clean the bathroom floor That's when I discovered how high he could jump.


----------



## EXBCMC (Jul 7, 2007)

we have a 9 mo old lab that is an angel. then....we have a 6 mo old lab that is a walking terror. she just destroyed a new porch mat, hand sprinkler, actually two, and she can leap at your chest from 20' away! the good one is mine, the crazy one belongs to my wife.  in all fairness, the little one hasn't been to training yet and when she destroyed things it is because we left her alone in the yard, not crated. lesson learned? probobly not.


----------



## aberg12012 (Aug 5, 2007)

Annie does her share of leaving stuffed animal inards all over too... but one night while I was paying far too little attention to her, she did this:



















I could only laugh histerically and praise her for bringing such a smile to my face.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

my girls have all been angels....they haven't destroyed anything outside of the normal wear and tear of toy destruction (playing "tuggit" w/ certain toys just isn't a good idea, thus the pull toys that i make).....however, Tipper, on the othere hand, has been QUITE destructive.....he destroyed a wire crate when he was about 8 mo, the wood frame on my sons bunk bed, the wood trim of several doorframes, the toilet water lines numerous times, and other things i just can't recall at the moment....but, in his defense, these were not done for any reason other than total freak-out episodes during T-storms and fireworks (when _certain_ household members didn't remember to crate him or stay w/ him during these times [husbands and kids can be quite irresponsible when they aren't _real_ dog people])......


----------



## Ardatha (Jul 31, 2007)

Shadow is now 12 weeks old and has been entertaining us with his lively good humor and willingness to make a total fool of himself! One of the things he will do is put a foot in his water dish while he's drinking, especially if he's worked up a powerful thirst. This has led to his discovery that he can tip it over, empty it, and carry it to his crate! Of course, this leaves water all over the kitchen floor. The other night he did this twice, and after the second time I caught him running from the dining room into the kitchen, sliding across the kitchen floor and slamming into the cupboards. These antics had me laughing so hard I couldn't talk so my husband came to see what all the fun was about. (Shadow loves my mop and will drag it into his crate.) Hubby got the mop out and started trying to mop up the water off the kitchen floor. The results were completely predictable as Shadow began trying to chase the mop around the kitchen floor. Once in a while, he would pounce on it and try to tug it away from my husband. At one point he moved the mop in circles around Shadow who was determined to catch it. He literally did a Bambi on ice act, complete with his legs going all different directions as he fell flat! It's a good thing my wheelchair has armrests or I would have fallen out of my chair from laughing so hard. My husband was giggling like a maniac and Shadow was yelping at the mop trying to tell it to stop, I guess! LOL It was an hilarious good time for all of us!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

aberg12012 said:


> Annie does her share of leaving stuffed animal inards all over too... but one night while I was paying far too little attention to her, she did this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO! She's like "look at what I did mommy!"


----------



## aberg12012 (Aug 5, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> LMAO! She's like "look at what I did mommy!"


Actually it was "Look Daddy... I cleaned up all the spots on the carpet I've ever peed on!!"


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh, lol. Sorry I didn't know if you were a guy or girl.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

aberg12012 said:


> Annie does her share of leaving stuffed animal inards all over too... but one night while I was paying far too little attention to her, she did this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My cats do that All the times its so annoying. Shadow my smaller dog loves to rip the guts and squeekys of of plushie toys and when Belle was a puppy she chewed out of a wire crate and she also dragged a sofa into the middle of the living room (about 5 ft) and destroyed one of its arms, both these incedints where when she was about 7mths old.


----------

